# Plyban?



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

So I bought some plyban, is it plastic?? How do I wash it??
Normally, w/ my cheesecloth, I wash on hot w/ bleach, then dry in the dryer. Then
sanitize in bleach when I am ready to use it. Will it be ok to wash this on hot &
dry in the dryer?? :/


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

I hand wash my PlyBan with Ultra Cancentrated Dawn Plus with Bleach Alternative. Before using I sanatize it in a gallon of hot water with 1/4 cup bleach.

Never put PlyBan in boiling water, it melts :blush2
Christy


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks! :biggrin


----------

